# Piko Camelback Whistle Problem



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Folks;

Got a minor problem, and thought I'd check whether any of you experienced the same thing. I was testing my Piko camelback 0-6-0 today in preparation for use at a Christmas party. The idea is to have the train running slowly on a round table with treats in the open cars. The train needs to run slowly so guests don't have to chase it to get a treat.

I was running at about 40% throttle and decided to test the reed switches for the bell and whistle. The bell works fine, but once the crossing whistle starts, it just keeps repeating until I stop the locomotive and restart it. I had no problems the last time I ran the locomotive, but was running faster than a crawl. I don't think the reed switch is stuck, as it probably would not reset once the locomotive was stopped. I use the magnets from a Phillips Sonicare toothbrush to activate the sounds.

Has anyone else had this problem at lower speeds?

I'd be interested to learn about others' experiences, as I probably don't run trains as much as the rest of you.

Thanks,
David Meashey


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Run it by Jonathon at Piko.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Does it work fine at higher speeds?

Does it work differently on different power? (same physical speed, DC vs. PWM)?

Greg


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Dave, you could haul a large Christmas ham and turn up the throttle to solve the problem. ;-)

Andrew


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

The locomotive is packed up again, but I will try testing the whistle at higher speeds when I get it back out next week. I am running straight DC/ no momentum. The only DCC control I have at present is a basic Zephyr system - fine for HO but inadequate for large scale.

Thank you for your suggestions and questions. I will try to respond once I have a chance to try things. Things get pretty stacked up with all the holiday events, but I will get around to a reply.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Mike M (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave I had the same problem with a mogul. It was a bad reed switch Call Piko they will send a new one
Mike


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I had the train hauling snacks around a table for a Christmas party this evening. The little rascal made a liar out of me! The whistle blew properly at both 50% throttle and at 40% throttle.

Next week (Thursday) I will run it at the holiday gathering for the Roanoke Chapter NRHS. I will see how it behaves that evening.

I will try to get photos uploaded on another thread (probably under the Public forum) showing the snack train tomorrow.

Thanks to all who helped,
David Meashey


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Tonight the train ran fine, and the whistle worked perfectly. I guess I'll just have to chalk the problem up to model railroad gremlins who had too many holiday sweets.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------

